
Reveal: Manage Your Facebook and Instagram Ad Campaigns from Slack - MananaSamuseva
First ads management chatbot for Slack, Facebook, Instagram that warns marketers when they lose money on ads. Featured on ProductHunt!<p>For instance, you advertize a mobile app and you don’t want to spend more than $3 on each install – RevealBot alerts you immediately, saying “Cost Per Install is greater than $3” when your CPI exceeds your maximum limit and will offer to pause an inefficient campaign right within that alert message. RevealBot can also provide instant access to key metrics like CTR, Impressions, Costs for each campaign, advert set or ad. You can just ask the bot “show Black Friday campaign” or “show Fall Sale ad sets from last week” to pull that data immediately and take necessary action using in-message buttons.<p>The plan is also to integrate with Google AdWords, Bing, LinkedIn and Twitter Ads and have the bot in Skype, HipChat, Facebook’s Workplace and the upcoming corporate messenger by Microsoft. Reveal bot will compare ad efficiency for each platform and give a personal suggestion of the most efficient marketing channel to invest in. The upcoming machine learning algorithm will also allow Reveal bot to automatically identify inefficient ads, alert users about them and recommend actions one needs to take.
By using NLP, Machine Learning and conversational interface RevealBot can provide the most accurate, relevant and personalized data for marketers. And the combination of data from different ad platforms allows RevealBot to analyze all marketing channels and show the full picture of a company’s marketing efficiency by just asking a single question.
======
MananaSamuseva
[https://revealbot.com](https://revealbot.com)

